# Ghost In The Shell: Stand Alone Complex #1 LE Recall



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

According to Anime On DVD, a recall has been issued for the Ghost In The Shell: Stand Alone Complex.

You may or may not be aware, but there was a mastering error on both the soundtrack CD (tracks are not matching listings) and the DTS disc has a audio problem with the left/right audio channels. At this time, they are only issuing a recall on the soundtrack. The DTS Disc recall will come in a few weeks once they have it in stock.

This does *not* affect the regular Dolby Disc.


----------

